# Dottie's Eye Problem



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

I am just copying and pasting these from my website, rather then retyping out the entire story. The first paragraph is from Tuesday, I posted it before we went to the vet on Wednesday. 

*Tuesdays (5/10/11) Post:*
So a couple weeks ago, Dottie my 10 year old female Chihuahua x Rat Terrier got an eye injury. This is going to sound awful, but when she was going up the stairs and Tylers friend was coming down the stairs, she had ran to great him like she does to everyone that enters the house. So, he accidentally kicked her in the face when she ran up to him. There was a small lump, underneath her left eye that was getting smaller, when suddenly last week it got bigger, then got smaller, then got bigger again. So I knew whatever it is, will not go away on its own. I am thinking that perhaps it might be a cyst or some kind of clot, which neither of are a good thing. So tomorrow before work, she is going to the vet to get it checked out. Please wish us luck that is it nothing serious, because I am hoping it will not require surgery. Thanks for reading and the luck wishing in advance. I hope my little baby is alright <3 I will post after I find out what they think. 

*Wednesdays (5/11/11) Post:*
So I took her into today. After checking her over, the vet noted that the thing underneath her eye had nothing to do with being accidentally kicked in the face. It was just coincidence that the lump appeared a few hours after that happened. He tried checking her teeth, but she would not allow him to, so she had to be sedated. While checking her over, he thought he found a tumor on her front arm and back leg. So after sedating her, he took sample from all three of the lumps, the one underneath her eye and the two on her legs. After much waiting and testing, he found the lump on her back leg is a wart, nothing to worry about at all. The lump on her front leg is a benign(non-cancerous) tumor, which can be removed or left there. It is never grown, so that is fine for now.

And as for the lump underneath her eye, that is an abscess, which is being treated with antibiotics. It seems that it could be related to a broken tooth that is just underneath the abscess. So she will be on antibiotics for two weeks, two times a day. And for the next week I have to do a hot compress on it three times a day.

I also got her rabies shot, her distemper shot, her nails clipped really nice and a tooth brush for the back of her teeth since she has a lot of tarter, despite the fact that we give her a lot of bones, the vet said those really don't work for that.

So I am glad that everything checked out alright for the most part. He did inform me that this might come back in three months, three years, it will probably come back, so we would have to consider having the tooth removed in the future. But we will cross that bridge to it when we come to it.


----------



## HowlsOfAngels (Apr 9, 2011)

Good luck with the abssess, hopefully it goes away quickly and doesn't come back aoon after, they can be stubborn sometimes. Good thing that dogs aren't to picky with food, usually, so even if she loses all her teeth she can still eat soft stuff. Lol

Have fun with your lil' chi cross, I hope she's a good patient for you.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you HowlsOfAngels ^-^ I do too hope that it will go away, it really has decreased in size since the day after she went to the vet, so that is a really good sign. She is taking her meds fine and has even been laying down like a good girl when I do the hot compress. 

Thanks, I always have fun with my little baby. She is like my child, I swear. I pamper her much much more then anyone should, but hey she is family. I would do anything for that little dog. She will run to the end of the earth with me, then come home to sleep underneath the covers with me <3


----------

